# Webserver regestartet und http nicht erreichbar



## Coldasice (2. März 2005)

Ich habe meinen webserver regestartet und kann via FTP und ssh drauf zugreifen jedoch nicht über http!

 Habe in den log des Boot.msg reingeschaut und das hier gefunden:


> Starting httpd2 (prefork) Syntax error on line 55 of /etc/apache2/confixx_vhost.conf:
> Invalid command 'allow_call_time_pass_reference', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server confi


 
 Kann mir da jemand helfen!

 Greetz Coldasice


----------



## VariableWorm (3. März 2005)

also wenn ich mir die fehlermeldung anschaue, sieht das sehr nach nem 1&1 rootserver aus... -> confixx verwaltung... grundsaetzlich wuerde ich behaupten, dass du ihn nicht einfach neugestartet hast, weil er sonst beim ersten start auch schon diesen fehler verursacht haette... was hast du denn an der config veraendert ?


----------



## Coldasice (3. März 2005)

VariableWorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also wenn ich mir die fehlermeldung anschaue, sieht das sehr nach nem 1&1 rootserver aus... -> confixx verwaltung... grundsaetzlich wuerde ich behaupten, dass du ihn nicht einfach neugestartet hast, weil er sonst beim ersten start auch schon diesen fehler verursacht haette... was hast du denn an der config veraendert ?


 
 es ist kein 1&1 server, der server ist von www.alturo.de!

 Und der server hat beim ersten restart den fehler schon angezeigt!

 das sind die zeilen 50-60 aus der /etc/apache2/confixx_vhost.conf:



> SuexecUserGroup web0 web0
> ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /home/htdocs/web0/html/cgi-bin/
> php_admin_value open_basedir /home/htdocs/web0/html/:/home/htdocs/web0/phptmp/:/home/htdocs/web0/files/:/home/htdocs/web0/atd/
> php_admin_value file_uploads 1
> ...


 
 MFG Coldasice


----------



## VariableWorm (3. März 2005)

Also so wie es aussieht kennt der Apache diese Variable nicht... wahrscheinlich, laut Fehlermeldung, deshalb, weil ein Modul nicht an den Server gebunden wurde.

 Ich würde bei deinem Serveranbieter fordern, dass dieses Problem gefixt wird. Wenn du tatsächlich an der Config nichts geändert hast, dann ist es ein Fehler in deren Image...

 Grüße


----------

